# The best age for potty training



## Lander (Oct 12, 2013)

When is the best time to start the potty training?


----------



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

Straight away! Golden retrievers are very fast learners and so eager to please. Just be consistent about it. Take him to the spot you have chosen after every meal and after a nap, tell him to "go potty" or whatever other expression you have decided to use (always the same) and make sure you pick him up after every accident and take him to the spot where he should have gone in the first place. As soon as he understands what is expected of him he will probably be fairly well trained within 2-3 weeks


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

When Mia was running around the house I never took my eyes off of her. I caught her everytime she started to go potty and took her outside. She was trained in no time..


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Day 1*... I don't remember the schedule for my other puppies but with Hank I took him out every 15-20 min during his waking hours, also after eating, napping or playing. He was gated in our kitchen for easy clean-ups if accidents happened. At night he was crated. During the first week or 2 he needed out during the night. His crate was in the bedroom so I could easily hear him and whisk him outside. Lucky for me it was summer!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

+1 for day 1.

The first thing I did when bringing Maverick home was show him the potty area and have him go. As soon as he did that, he was allowed in the house. 30min later I brought him back out and then he went again. 

The first two weeks is going to be rough, getting up in the middle of the night to take your puppy out.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Set a timer - take the puppy out every 15 minutes at first, from day one, then gradually increase the time.
Be potty trained in a couple weeks.


----------

